# Removing Lead Bends



## JBone (Mar 16, 2005)

I am currently putting in a new bathroom in the basement, and since I have everything exposed I want to upgrade some of the plumbing, including the removal of 2 lead closet bends.

My friend removed a couple lead bends in his house recently and said he tried to drill all sorts of holes in the lead, tried prying it out, etc., but to no avail. He ended up removing them easily with an acetylene torch to soften the lead.

Are there any other “tricks or tips” anyone might have as far as removing the lead from the packed joint? My father-in-law does have an acetylene torch I can use, but just wondering before hand if there were any other “tricks of the trade.” After I remove it, can I just clean the remaining lead out of the cast and then just use a Fernco donut type fitting to adapt the PVC to it?

Thanks 

Jon


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats the best way is with a torch, unless you use a picking tool that works too. Drilling them is fun, just get a lot of bits the break a lot.

Bernie


----------



## metx (Aug 2, 2008)

I use to torches and melt them out right up to the brass feral


----------



## plumberman (Jul 14, 2008)

Back your truck up to the closest door to your basement. Run a chain from your bumper and hook it around the lead bend. Give it a little gas.... that lead bend will pop right out.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

